# A beta of Rare’s Dinosaur Planet for N64 has been dumped



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 20, 2021)

I thought the game had nothing to do with Starfox until it got moved to gamecube


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 20, 2021)

they should have added something like starfox: dinosaur planet
i thought this game was about being a dinousaur until i was that thumbnail


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 20, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> they should have added something like starfox: dinosaur planet
> i thought this game was about being a dinousaur until i was that thumbnail


I guess you havent played syarfox adventures, because dinosaur plannet is mainly where its set.

The n64 game was called just that.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 20, 2021)

This is the N64 equivalent of Resident Evil 1.5 getting dumped!

Not surprised that the end of the game isn't beatable without hacking. Usually, the finale is worked on at the end of development.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 20, 2021)

why does General Scales speak native English in the intro, this is weird


----------



## Harsky (Feb 20, 2021)

Hopefully Conker 64 will be dumped one day.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 20, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> why does General Scales speak native English in the intro, this is weird



Placeholder, perhaps? (No alliteration intended!)


----------



## TheZander (Feb 20, 2021)

I spent a lot of time playing roll the ball with that dinosaur getting it to change color for whatever reason. I need to get a 64 cart and play this the way it was meant to be played


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 20, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> I thought the game had nothing to do with Starfox until it got moved to gamecube


So did I... The protagonist was a fox called Saber.
















I'm extremely surprised to see an N64 build of the game with Fox McCloud. I wonder if it greatly differs from the latest pre-Starfox build of the game?

Really need to check out the ROM asap, I always dreamed of playing the original Dinosaur Planet (and now that it's here I'm a little bummed it might be more of beta of Starfox Adventures).


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 20, 2021)

This is like a dream. 

I have wanted this for so long!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 20, 2021)

Hackers do what Nintendont


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice. I liked Starfox Adventures and it's prototype Dinosaur Planet also always seemed interesting to me.


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 20, 2021)

This is not the original dinosaur planet. This is the beta of the reworked lylat wars with dinosaur planet clothing before the final transition to star fox/lylat wars. 

But it still is an amazing discovery.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 20, 2021)

This is pretty cool. Wonder how much content is in it. Like whether it's a near complete or complete prototype like Gauntlet DS. Fox with a sword is so much cooler, especially since the game is pretty much a Zelda clone. The staff never made much sense to me, given how much it's used as a melee weapon despite its magical properties.


----------



## fille (Feb 20, 2021)

Just tested on everdrive 64 v3,not working,black screen after rare logo.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 20, 2021)

fille said:


> Just tested on everdrive 64 v3,not working,black screen after rare logo.


Apparently it doesn't work on that cart. You need a 64Drive. Some people have it working with Fox falling through the floor. To which the fix is this "Here's the fix for everyone. Add DP=5 (and maybe NDPE=5) to your save_db.txt"


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2021)

This is outstanding!
A Thank you to the person that provided Forest of Illusion with this build!


----------



## fille (Feb 20, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Apparently it doesn't work on that cart. You need a 64Drive. Some people have it working with Fox falling through the floor. To which the fix is this "Here's the fix for everyone. Add DP=5 (and maybe NDPE=5) to your save_db.txt"




Added both in the db and its working now,thx.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 20, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> This is outstanding!
> A Thank you to the person that provided Forest of Illusion with this build!


I hope this opens the flood gates for more earlier builds


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 20, 2021)

I was thinking about this game recently, I am surprised and happy that finally a rom has been dumped. Apparently the idea of moving the game to the Game Cube was made very late, I did not expect that they would transform the game into Star Fox still on Nintendo 64.

But anyway, it gives me hope that someday we will see an Earthbound 64/Mother 64 beta.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2021)

I agree. Kinda weird to see Fox in this build.
Maybe someone will mod this build to make Fox look like Sabre.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 20, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> I thought the game had nothing to do with Starfox until it got moved to gamecube


People probably misremembered the history that relayed the development to us. It must have been demanded to make it a Start Fox game prior to moving to the GameCube.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 20, 2021)

bjaxx87 said:


> So did I... The protagonist was a fox called Saber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something tells me that the Star Fox stuff was added when they switched gears over to the GC.


----------



## Gnargle (Feb 20, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> This is not the original dinosaur planet. This is the beta of the reworked lylat wars with dinosaur planet clothing before the final transition to star fox/lylat wars.
> 
> But it still is an amazing discovery.


No it isn't. This build dates from 3 years after lylat wars was released, and it's clearly Dinosaur Planet - it even shares animations and cutscenes with the final gamecube version. Why post something so obviously wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 20, 2021)

Played a bit on ED64P and it looks great, tho performance crawls in some areas.

u64aap doesn't seem to work. I would be great if someone can find some aa cheats.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 20, 2021)

Yeeeeessss! Finally!

This is a great year for betas


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 20, 2021)

Alright, someone really needs to find and dump a build of Twelve Tales: Conker 64


----------



## DaniPoo (Feb 20, 2021)

Is it illegal to share a rom of something that never was released and never made any money?
It's abandoned software  Well I guess it could be illegal since the company is still in business.. And they probably owns the right to this. Or something like that, I'm not a lawyer..


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 20, 2021)

Gnargle said:


> No it isn't. This build dates from 3 years after lylat wars was released, and it's clearly Dinosaur Planet - it even shares animations and cutscenes with the final gamecube version. Why post something so obviously wrong?


I think they meant Star Fox Adventures, even though by then they got rid of the lylat wars name


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 20, 2021)

Holy shit this isn't an E3 slice, this is actually a full beatable (with cheats) beta?

is there a fight with General Scales this time!?


DaniPoo said:


> Is it illegal to share a rom of something that never was released and never made any money?
> It's abandoned software  Well I guess it could be illegal since the company is still in business.. And they probably owns the right to this. Or something like that, I'm not a lawyer..



For the past 6 years (especially after the database hack and the site was completely re-written), GBATEMP has become increasingly corpo to keep the severs running like to rubbing shoulders with more sponsors, official gaming news outlets, and official early access review codes from gaming publishers.

With that said, the emphasis on downloads of "grey area" software had to be abandoned, so they don't support or host anything that could be construed as copyright protected.  There's a reason why the frontpage NFO dump "release tracker" was removed with the overhaul of this site; to remove the attention on GBATEMP being a "piracy website."

As much as it is jarring to see the site pivot to be able to appeal to "official" outlets, it's a necessary change for sustainability I'm sure. Sketchy Chinese flashcart ads / sponsors don't pay the bills anymore.


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 20, 2021)

Gnargle said:


> No it isn't. This build dates from 3 years after lylat wars was released, and it's clearly Dinosaur Planet - it even shares animations and cutscenes with the final gamecube version. Why post something so obviously wrong?


Because the original Dinosaur Planet never existed. It was a project that was its own thing that Nintendo then butchered into what you see there.

I'd wager that this was an early build of the mish mash that came to be the, in my view, great game Starfox Adventures.

Its obvious this is the earliest build of the final game, which is amazing in its own right.

Dinosaur Planet was a different ting, that you can see in a few snapshots in the original post. There was no Lylat System nor any other Starfox related imagery.

That would be a freaking huge discovery, that I'd like to see very much.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2021)

DaniPoo said:


> Is it illegal to share a rom of something that never was released and never made any money?
> It's abandoned software  Well I guess it could be illegal since the company is still in business.. And they probably owns the right to this. Or something like that, I'm not a lawyer..



Abandoned software (or the contraction somewhat commonly seen of abandonware) is not a legal term of art, defence or anything like that.
We have seen beta software released and used for driving sales (how many wiiware/vc/similar service things have we seen with games that never made it to a region back in the day finally there, or that star fox 2 beta for the snes mini?).
Equally you (or the company in the case of work for hire) still retains rights to things made even if not released to the wider world, depending upon what was done, published, registered and the like then timelines for copyright length (not that anybody reading this is likely to live to see the end of it) can get a bit fuzzy but copyright will still be there.
Company being in business or not matters little -- how many times have we seen auctions for various bits of IP or the like when a company goes pop? Many of those deals will see all IP not otherwise sold taken on by someone else, even if they weren't sold of (some indy games are likely this) then they probably still revert to someone (likely the owner/founder) as a personal asset like you might keep a works computer when you shutter a personal business.

Damages might be hard to calculate but it still happily falls under the umbrella of copyright infringement. Sharing for free might limit damages in some cases but it would still fall under unfair competition -- that you can play it today means it is less of a draw if Nintendo decided to include it as a hidden extra in the N64 mini.

Or if you prefer. You write a script for a film, show it around a bit. Does not get picked up and you go on to do other things. Someone 10 years later can't just grab your script from the pile of old ones and make the film leaving you high and dry.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 20, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Because the original Dinosaur Planet never existed. It was a project that was its own thing that Nintendo then butchered into what you see there.



So if it never existed, how come we have footage and screen shots of it?  More like, it hasn't existed outside of Rare's circle.


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 20, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> So if it never existed, how come we have footage and screen shots of it?  More like, it hasn't existed outside of Rare's circle.


Existed in the way of produced betas or alphas in cart form. I am unaware of such. Of course, there was a prototype but I am unwise if it was in a cart or a pc build.

I mean, a vertical slice of the game HAD to exist, in order for Nintendo to pick it up.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 20, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Existed in the way of produced betas or alphas in cart form. I am unaware of such. Of course, there was a prototype but I am unwise if it was in a cart or a pc build.
> 
> I mean, a vertical slice of the game HAD to exist, in order for Nintendo to pick it up.


I think you're mixing it the other way around. For a development team to have to make everything all those screenshots showed during the Sabre era, then scrap it all to produce this Star Fox game you're describing and we are able to play now, then to move all the assets and improve their visuals and performance for the Gamecube final version, couldn't be done in the amount of time they had. This is a build between the time Miyamoto recommended they use the Star Fox IP, and when they moved it to the Gamecube. It's Dinosaur Planet with the clothes of Star Fox, not the other way around.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Silent_Gunner said:


> Something tells me that the Star Fox stuff was added when they switched gears over to the GC.


What? This build has Star Fox stuff added and it's for the N64.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2021)

I would like to see the Eternal Darkness N64 build getting dumped next.
If there is a collector out there who has the build, please contact Forest of Illusion.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 20, 2021)

Jonna said:


> I think you're mixing it the other way around. For a development team to have to make everything all those screenshots showed during the Sabre era, then scrap it all to produce this Star Fox game you're describing and we are able to play now, then to move all the assets and improve their visuals and performance for the Gamecube final version, couldn't be done in the amount of time they had. This is a build between the time Miyamoto recommended they use the Star Fox IP, and when they moved it to the Gamecube. It's Dinosaur Planet with the clothes of Star Fox, not the other way around.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Let me be more precise in elaborating that I wouldn't be surprised if this build doesn't have the Arwing sections at the end like the final game on GC did. I haven't checked into the deets on this build of the game in particular, but the fact that it's still using the original model, but they're calling him Fox makes me think that this is in the middle of the "making the originally not a Star Fox game into a Star Fox game" transitional phase of the game's development, if that makes sense.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 20, 2021)

I have played more and it is quite unstable, it tends to crash here and there. Probably GPU related crashes, like this.

https://i.imgur.com/gV0Js6K.gif

It's pretty much Star Fox Adventures with much less content. RARE did a pretty good job in the final game after playing this proto.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 20, 2021)

DaniPoo said:


> Is it illegal to share a rom of something that never was released and never made any money?
> It's abandoned software  Well I guess it could be illegal since the company is still in business.. And they probably owns the right to this. Or something like that, I'm not a lawyer..


I feel like the argument you're giving would hold more weight if the game never came out in any form whatsoever.  But at the end of the day, a version of this game did still come out all the same, even if it was by a different name for a different system.


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 20, 2021)

Jonna said:


> I think you're mixing it the other way around. For a development team to have to make everything all those screenshots showed during the Sabre era, then scrap it all to produce this Star Fox game you're describing and we are able to play now, then to move all the assets and improve their visuals and performance for the Gamecube final version, couldn't be done in the amount of time they had. This is a build between the time Miyamoto recommended they use the Star Fox IP, and when they moved it to the Gamecube. It's Dinosaur Planet with the clothes of Star Fox, not the other way around.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You agree with me, then. This is not the true Dinosaur Planet.


----------



## b17bomber (Feb 20, 2021)

Can anyone get this working on ed64 plus? When I start a game it's just fox falling into the void in a loop.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 20, 2021)

b17bomber said:


> Can anyone get this working on ed64 plus? When I start a game it's just fox falling into the void in a loop.


Set save type as Flash.

It works fine on Alt64 + ED64P v1 (the original crappy one with the top-loader).


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 20, 2021)

This is the build I'd love to see a dump of one day:


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 20, 2021)

bjaxx87 said:


> This is the build I'd love to see a dump of one day:



It is pretty much this proto with a few changes. At least the ~hour I've played.


----------



## Cyber Akuma (Feb 20, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> I thought the game had nothing to do with Starfox until it got moved to gamecube



That's what I and everyone else thought too. This is the first anyone outside of Nintendo/Rare is hearing that Fox was in the game back in the N64 versions.

Although, it appears to have been a last-minute change. Several parts of the game still refer to him as his original name "Sabre", his player icon is still Sabre's, and the voice-acted line where he says his name was clearly re-recorded as a placeholder as it's considerably lower quality than the rest of his spoken lines that don't contain his name. He also claims he is a "knight". I wonder if it was going to originally be an alternate universe or something.



Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> why does General Scales speak native English in the intro, this is weird



IIRC, because in the original game everyone was speaking gibberish until Fox got a "translator" from Slippy, you hear one of Tricky's lines go from gibberish to English mid-sentence as the translator comes online.

In this game these characters were supposed to be natively living on this planet, so it would make sense that they understand the native language.



DaniPoo said:


> Is it illegal to share a rom of something that never was released and never made any money?
> It's abandoned software  Well I guess it could be illegal since the company is still in business.. And they probably owns the right to this. Or something like that, I'm not a lawyer..



Technically, yes, since the IP is still owned by Nintendo/Rare. (Unclear who owns what parts, especially parts that never made it into Adventures) but really, it's not like people are going to be hunted down for releasing a 20+ year old beta unfinished copy of an unreleased game.



stranno said:


> It is pretty much this proto with a few changes. At least the ~hour I've played.



Nah, there's some significant differences. Other than obviously Sabre still being in the game, the UI is also quite different and some of the puzzles were simplified/removed from what little I played. (E.G. In the leaked version that pressure-block puzzle right near the beginning of the game had the tower already toppled-over and you just needed to put a piece of it on the switch, in that video you see that you have to topple over the tower yourself first)


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 20, 2021)

So cool to see a build of this finally pop up. I'm having a fun morning.


----------



## RareKirby (Feb 20, 2021)

On switch it crashes after the big stone guy slams his arm. Can anyone give me a save file after that cutscene? Lol


----------



## Cyber Akuma (Feb 20, 2021)

It would honestly be a lot better to use a PC emulator than Switch, I assume the switch ones are just ports of smartphone ARM emulators?

The emulator I tried that seemed to run it the best was the latest version of Mupen64GUI, last update was Feb 10, 2021.

Even the latest Bizhawk was having all sorts of graphical issues, even with the mupen core.


----------



## DarknessSealer (Feb 20, 2021)

Game works fine for me so far on my Wii U via Wii64 with minor graphical glitches.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 20, 2021)

Awwman, the poor dinosaurs. Come here dinosaurs, I got a home here for you. yeah, n you can eat that guy who dumped you in the street.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 20, 2021)

And here I thought this would never be found, ha, amazing, ahah~
If there's something I love about videogames, is being able to play them betas and alpha, see how much the game got changed from its initial state/conception to its final release.
Let's not stop! Next... mh... how about that proto-Shantae game on the ps1, lol?
Dunno, ahah.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 21, 2021)

great now Nintendo can finally release that N64 classic they have been hiding in a warehouse waiting for a bonus star fox game to throw on it


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

I got the ROM image off of Internet Archive, and it's working okay for the most part, except for minor graphical problems.
I'm using RetroArch 1.9.0 with the ParaLLEl core enabled. However, not all of the controls are not obvious to me, except for the ones given in-game. Can someone tell me the in-game controls, as I could not figure out all of them myself?


----------



## Jonna (Feb 21, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> You agree with me, then. This is not the true Dinosaur Planet.


It's a development by RARE. Nothing ever seems true - hell, for all we know, some elements from Project Dream could have wormed their way onto here.

And I love it.


----------



## B.B.Link (Feb 21, 2021)

Chary said:


> As a reminder, sharing links to ROMs is against the rules.



But it's an unreleased beta


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 21, 2021)

Worldblender said:


> I got the ROM image off of Internet Archive, and it's working okay for the most part, except for minor graphical problems.
> I'm using RetroArch 1.9.0 with the ParaLLEl core enabled. However, not all of the controls are not obvious to me, except for the ones given in-game. Can someone tell me the in-game controls, as I could not figure out all of them myself?


anything in particular you want to know?


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> anything in particular you want to know?


Mainly the controls, since the only controllers I have are a wired XBox One controller, and a wired Nintendo Switch controller. In particular, I'm having trouble activating the C-Stick controls on the right joystick. I also haven't reached a point where I get to save in-game yet.

I am at the part at Warlock Mountain, after having gotten the spell book and the warp crystal, but am quite stuck on how to proceed after this.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 21, 2021)

Worldblender said:


> Mainly the controls, since the only controllers I have are a wired XBox One controller, and a wired Nintendo Switch controller. In particular, I'm having trouble activating the C-Stick controls on the right joystick. I also haven't reached a point where I get to save in-game yet.


just press start to open the pause menu and there should be a save option right there. alternatively you could just use an emulators save state function.
c-left (or right stick left) are your spells. you scroll through them by pressing c-left again and you press a to confirm. you should then automatically be aiming whatevery spell you selected and you can press a again to shoot.
c-right are your items. again press the same button to scroll through and press a to use them.
c-down are trickys abilities. he can dig up burried items for example. you need to feed him blue mushrooms from time to time so he can keep using his abilities.


a bug that happened to me a few times forced me into using the fire spell with no obvious way to cancel out of it. the left trigger (or whatever you bound the n64 z trigger to) helped out there


----------



## DodgyJudge (Feb 21, 2021)

I just played it with mupen 64 fz gliden64 medium with advanced setting cound to 1 i get stable 30 fps and no graphical glitch but it crash at the warp stone but still amazing.

I see alot comment saying it same as Adventure ....let me tell ya after my 20min intro i can tell you it feel like a different game what a gem.


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> just press start to open the pause menu and there should be a save option right there. alternatively you could just use an emulators save state function.
> c-left (or right stick left) are your spells. you scroll through them by pressing c-left again and you press a to confirm. you should then automatically be aiming whatevery spell you selected and you can press a again to shoot.
> c-right are your items. again press the same button to scroll through and press a to use them.
> c-down are trickys abilities. he can dig up burried items for example. you need to feed him blue mushrooms from time to time so he can keep using his abilities.
> ...


Okay, I'm getting there after I reconfigured my controller buttons. I'm now trying to figure out how to use the warp crystal. I'm still on the part where I play as Krystal and not Fox.


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 21, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Something tells me that the Star Fox stuff was added when they switched gears over to the GC.


I mean when you consider the fact that inside the Starfox Adventures disc is some leftover Dinosaur Planet data from the n64 version then it does makes perfect sense.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 21, 2021)

Worldblender said:


> Okay, I'm getting there after I reconfigured my controller buttons. I'm now trying to figure out how to use the warp crystal. I'm still on the part where I play as Krystal and not Fox.


when youre back at the starting area with the flying ship, walk up the stairs, aim at the hole in the ground (hold z trigger/left trigger), open the item menu with c-right, scroll to the warp crystal and select it with a


----------



## DarknessSealer (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm also using RetroArch 1.9.0 with the ParaLLEl core enabled. For some off reason I can't get the game in true fullscreen. I have black bars on the sides of the screen. Can someone help me fix this to get true fullscreen?


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> when youre back at the starting area with the flying ship, walk up the stairs, aim at the hole in the ground (hold z trigger/left trigger), open the item menu with c-right, scroll to the warp crystal and select it with a



Yeah, I would've figured that out, but I'm still at the chamber part with Randorm, with seemingly no way to get out. The electric barriers are now on all the time, and I can't figure out how to disable them (I'm not sure if using a spell would work here).



DarknessSealer said:


> I'm also using RetroArch 1.9.0 with the ParaLLEl core enabled. For some off reason I can't get the game in true fullscreen. I have black bars on the sides of the screen. Can someone help me fix this to get true fullscreen?


The video resolution and possibly other display options can help you. I haven't needed to use fullscreen mode since I use two FHD (1920x1080) monitors.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 21, 2021)

Worldblender said:


> Yeah, I would've figured that out, but I'm still at the chamber part with Randorm, with seemingly no way to get out. The electric barriers are now on all the time, and I can't figure out how to disable them (I'm not sure if using a spell would work here).



use the fire spell and aim at the buttons with the yellow circles on them on the walls above the lasers


----------



## RareKirby (Feb 21, 2021)

DarknessSealer said:


> Game works fine for me so far on my Wii U via Wii64 with minor graphical glitches.


 can you give me your SRM file? My Wii U also Modded but I'm lazy to get it


----------



## DarknessSealer (Feb 21, 2021)

RareKirby said:


> can you give me your SRM file? My Wii U also Modded but I'm lazy to get it


Message me directly


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> use the fire spell and aim at the buttons with the yellow circles on them on the walls above the lasers


Finally, I managed to figure out that part, and actually reached the point where I get to play as Fox (still referred to as Sabre's Adventure). However, I did run into the bug where he falls into an endless void very shortly. It just causes the emulator to freeze, requiring an emulator reset. Which options can I configure for the emulator to allow me to continue?


----------



## DarknessSealer (Feb 21, 2021)

The video resolution and possibly other display options can help you. I haven't needed to use fullscreen mode since I use two FHD (1920x1080) monitors.[/QUOTE]
 I changed the video resolution to widescreen and it still didn't help.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thanks


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 21, 2021)

Worldblender said:


> Finally, I managed to figure out that part, and actually reached the point where I get to play as Fox (still referred to as Sabre's Adventure). However, I did run into the bug where he falls into an endless void very shortly. It just causes the emulator to freeze, requiring an emulator reset. Which options can I configure for the emulator to allow me to continue?


its pretty late here, i can tell you tomorrow what my settings are if no one else has until then



DarknessSealer said:


> I changed the video resolution to widescreen and it still didn't help.
> I still get black borders on the side of the screens. How do I change it?


it might not work with lle graphics plugins?


----------



## DarknessSealer (Feb 21, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> its pretty late here, i can tell you tomorrow what my settings are if no one else has until then
> 
> 
> it might not work witch lle graphics plugins?


After I entered full screen the black borders were gone.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 21, 2021)

time to inject this rom onto vc


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> its pretty late here, i can tell you tomorrow what my settings are if no one else has until then


I've tried to set the player one pak to memory, but I'm not sure if that will work. If that doesn't solve the problem, I won't be able to continue until someone tells me what I can do to resolve the void falling issue.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 21, 2021)

Worldblender said:


> I've tried to set the player one pak to memory, but I'm not sure if that will work. If that doesn't solve the problem, I won't be able to continue until someone tells me what I can do to resolve the void falling issue.


I'll just tell you what I'm using, as it works no problem

Retroarch, Mupen64Plus Core, default/auto video plugin, fullscreen


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 21, 2021)

Seems to me like this version is just after conversion to Star Fox kicked in. I don't know where you all are coming from with the "This isn't the _real_ Dinosaur Planet" bit, this is pretty darn close to what the original was meant to be, but with preliminary work done with swapping Sabre to Fox McCloud. And I don't doubt someone will convert Fox back to Sabre sooner than later.


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

Jonna said:


> I'll just tell you what I'm using, as it works no problem
> 
> Retroarch, Mupen64Plus Core, default/auto video plugin, fullscreen



It's mostly the same as yours, but I'm not using fullscreen, and I chose to use ParaLLEl, which is based on Mupen64Plus. So I set the player one pak to memory (it's not the default; it's actually none), and I did not run into the issue earlier. Finally I can continue once more!


----------



## Jonna (Feb 21, 2021)

Worldblender said:


> It's mostly the same as yours, but I'm not using fullscreen, and I chose to use ParaLLEl, which is based on Mupen64Plus. So I set the player one pak to memory (it's not the default; it's actually none), and I did not run into the issue earlier. Finally I can continue once more!


Good to hear! I initially used ParaLLEl, but switched to Mupen64Plus when there were some graphical glitches already occurring right on the menu and initial cut-scene.


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

Jonna said:


> Good to hear! I initially used ParaLLEl, but switched to Mupen64Plus when there were some graphical glitches already occurring right on the menu and initial cut-scene.


Well, I was going to say about the menu screens making it hard for me to see some info. I guess I'm going to have to do like you for the rest of the playable game.


----------



## legaiaflame (Feb 21, 2021)

Does, this rom work on Project64? Because that's what I'd like to use when I play it.


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

legaiaflame said:


> Does, this rom work on Project64? Because that's what I'd like to use when I play it.


It likely will, and other people have done so successfully. Though there may be some graphical glitches/bugs. Forest of Illusion has a notice that the ROM isn't 100% accurately emulated, but at least it will work.


----------



## legaiaflame (Feb 21, 2021)

I heard parts near the end are unplayable and you need to use codes? In what way is it unplayable near the end and what codes am I supposed to be using to finish the game at that point?


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 21, 2021)

Fox as a knight deserves more attention.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 21, 2021)

Lumstar said:


> Fox as a knight deserves more attention.


Sabre as a character deserves more attention


----------



## DarknessSealer (Feb 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> time to inject this rom onto vc


Please show me how to do it after you've successfully done it.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Feb 21, 2021)

So apparently it crashes during the cutscene with the stone giant on M64Plus FZ. Anyone know a workaround?


----------



## Cyber Akuma (Feb 21, 2021)

AnimeIsDead said:


> So apparently it crashes during the cutscene with the stone giant on M64Plus FZ. Anyone know a workaround?



Is that still early in the game where you are still Krystal? Because I was playing it on bizhawk with the mupen core and that part worked fine for me.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Feb 21, 2021)

Cyber Akuma said:


> Is that still early in the game where you are still Krystal? Because I was playing it on bizhawk with the mupen core and that part worked fine for me.


Yeah it's like right in the beginning when you use the warp stone. Idk might be a problem with the emulator.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 21, 2021)

Lumstar said:


> Fox as a knight deserves more attention.


----------



## Cyber Akuma (Feb 21, 2021)

AnimeIsDead said:


> Yeah it's like right in the beginning when you use the warp stone. Idk might be a problem with the emulator.



Well like I said, I was using Bizhawk with the Mupen core and got past that part fine, though pretty much immediately after that I switched to the latest Mupen64GUI which ran the game even better (Bizhawk had graphical errors, and felt like it ran slower).


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

legaiaflame said:


> I heard parts near the end are unplayable and you need to use codes? In what way is it unplayable near the end and what codes am I supposed to be using to finish the game at that point?


Just later levels may be unfinished, as this is not the final game.

I've made considerable progress for my save file, where I have found both SwapStones. However, the in-game hints are scarce for me, and it's becoming harder for me to determine what to do next, or how to make anymore progress from the 2% I currently have. I also have collected scarabs with both Fox and Krystal, but cannot see how many I collected. I wish I could get some more guidance on what I should do next, based on my current progress.


----------



## MurraySkull (Feb 21, 2021)

AnimeIsDead said:


> Yeah it's like right in the beginning when you use the warp stone. Idk might be a problem with the emulator.


SwapStone, not WarpStone. This is Dinosaur Planet, not Star Fox Adventures.


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 21, 2021)

MurraySkull said:


> SwapStone, not WarpStone. This is Dinosaur Planet, not Star Fox Adventures.


I figured with whatever was presented in-game so far. With me having found both SwapStones, I can even enter the shop. However, it is easy for me to get lost with the many subareas. There could be some more stuff that I have yet to figure out, but which was not yet presented in-game.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 21, 2021)

Rare games aren't that good. Really.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Feb 21, 2021)

Hadrian said:


> Rare games aren't that just good they are the best creation on earth ever. Really.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2021)

Yah, not working for me neither.
It crashes after placing the stone on the floor switch right at the beginning.

But whatever, it has my curiosity... and I couldn't help but notice that sounds, cutscenes, gameplay and some graphics were used in Star Fox Adventures.

I'd rather play that instead considering... *it's nearly the same game.*


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 21, 2021)

Words can't express how excited I am to play it. Finally I get to hear the old Dark Ice Mines music ingame and explore the places we saw in that 1 hour leaked video some years ago.

That Starfox is already in this build was totally unexpected, I didn't know they started reskinning the game before it moved to Gamecube.

Forest of Illusion has uncovered one of my personal holy grails of lost media. I have a fairly good idea who the Swedish collector is that this disc was bought from.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 21, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> This is the N64 equivalent of Resident Evil 1.5 getting dumped!
> 
> Not surprised that the end of the game isn't beatable without hacking. Usually, the finale is worked on at the end of development.


And rushed do to most players never seeing it anyway.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 21, 2021)

Screw all the other leaked prototypes, this is the holy grail. Though I would like to see an even earlier build. And a playable version of the OoT prototype with fully working areas (with NPCs and mobs and completeteable dungeons), if that even exists. And an early prototype of Conker. But this is right up there. 

There are not many games that go through such major changes between early development/first reveal and final release, and most of the prototypes that get leaked are late-stage so they are rather close to the final build anyway and less interesting as a result.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2021)

Forest of Illusion posted a new link for the Dinosaur Planet build.
They say their server got overloaded.



Spoiler: Control sheet








Andy Robinson uploaded the control sheet for Dinosaur Planet.


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 21, 2021)

Sadly the game crashes for me on Mupen64Plus-Next in Retroarch on Switch. In the cutscene with the stone golem right after using the first warp.

In terms of graphics it looks fine in m4xw's build of Mupen. No broken/missing textures. The crash is ingame and shows a crash screen, it is not the emulator that crashes.

Ah well, after all the waiting I can wait just a little longer until someone fixes it. I can't believe that I'm actually playing this, the music, the graphics, everything here is pure childhood nostalgia, like being back in the N64 days.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2021)

Just saw some gameplay footage from the leaked rom... Really impressive for a N64 game, could almost pass a very early gamecube title!

Looks really far into the making, too, but seeing it then being entirely remade for the gamecube was definitely the best move, however.
That was beneficial on the long run.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 21, 2021)

PLEASE TELL ME the actual fight with General Scales was programmed in this build...


----------



## tfwh2ubzat (Feb 21, 2021)

Did anybody get it to work on WiiU yet?


----------



## Prior22 (Feb 21, 2021)

Get us the unreleased WCW game for ps2 please.


----------



## FanNintendo (Feb 21, 2021)

Works on M64Plus FZ


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 22, 2021)

to use sabre, you have to1. go to cloudrunner fortress as krystal2. get the disguise spell (it's on the left side of the main room, down a pit with guard robots, and past a cutscene trigger you have to clip by)3. swap to fox4. use the disguise spell#DinosaurPlanet— Harshmallow (@harshmallowy) February 21, 2021


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 22, 2021)

given that the source code doesn't exist even in nintendo's mega hack, this is amazing


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 22, 2021)

ohhh id like to try this, is linking to a game that never got released considered as piracy?

(not that i am asking for a link)


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 22, 2021)

Amazing, glad to see this still existed.
Never would have thought we'd ever see it.
Hopefully we'll see some fan works to fix it up more and other interesting things.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Feb 22, 2021)

bjaxx87 said:


>


Cera's in this game?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 22, 2021)

Why didn't they release this officially? One thing to make any game cooler is: Dinosaurs.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 22, 2021)

I didn't see many people talk about that, but this game is simply gorgeous for the Nintendo 64 standard, the gameplay is very well done and the graphics are exceptional for the platform, RARE really managed to push the console to the limit here, maybe even more than they did with Conker and Jet Set Gemini.

It is a pity that RARE did not follow its original idea, this game could have become the game that would close the Nintendo 64 cycle with a golden key (similar to Majora Mask and Conker Bad Fur Day), it could have become an excellent classic, but in the end it just became a average Star Fox game for the Game Cube that nobody cares about.

PS: Star Fox Adventures is a good game, it just isn't a good Star Fox game.


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 22, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Cera's in this game?
> View attachment 247662


No, that's most likely a coincidence if they share a similar appearance. In-game, the triceratops's name is Tricky.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 22, 2021)

What's the best Nintendo 64 emulator for PC be it Windows or Linux?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2021)

Kevin Bayliss, former designer at Rare responded to the Dinosaur Planet leak.
"just saw this - ah, brings back some memories! I remember building that older Krystal model. 
The game went through various changes before it finally got released. 
I think I've some old Concept artwork I'll post on youtube soon!"


----------



## jnl1 (Feb 22, 2021)

stranno said:


> Played a bit on ED64P and it looks great, tho performance crawls in some areas.
> 
> u64aap doesn't seem to work. I would be great if someone can find some aa cheats.



did you use the normal ed64p os? or alt64?


----------



## duidovwud (Feb 22, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> Sadly the game crashes for me on Mupen64Plus-Next in Retroarch on Switch. In the cutscene with the stone golem right after using the first warp.
> 
> In terms of graphics it looks fine in m4xw's build of Mupen. No broken/missing textures. The crash is ingame and shows a crash screen, it is not the emulator that crashes.
> 
> Ah well, after all the waiting I can wait just a little longer until someone fixes it. I can't believe that I'm actually playing this, the music, the graphics, everything here is pure childhood nostalgia, like being back in the N64 days.


I had the same thing happen to me on switch but I tried it on sixtyforce and it’s running perfectly so far.


----------



## duidovwud (Feb 22, 2021)

duidovwud said:


> I had the same thing happen to me on switch but I tried it on sixtyforce and it’s running perfectly so far.


Nevermind, It crashed when I tried to destroy a block.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 22, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> did you use the normal ed64p os? or alt64?


Alt64. Vanilla 1.28 didn't work for me. But some people is reporting that it works so idk.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 22, 2021)

sucks n64 emulators are spotty at best otherwise i'd get it (no n64or flashcart here


----------



## TomTheDragon (Feb 22, 2021)

stranno said:


> Alt64. Vanilla 1.28 didn't work for me. But some people is reporting that it works so idk.


I tested both and Alt64 was even worse for me (only black screen), but there are many versions and forks of Alt64. Could you maybe tell what version of Alt64 you used and with which settings?


----------



## abilaunken (Feb 22, 2021)

I think i will wait for a proper fixed version. I have the starfox adventure but never played , so im thinking in playing that on my ultra hdmi n64 and later on the gamecube to see what was the changes.
But i m really want to know if someone can fix the game at a point we can play to the finish first before invest all that time playing the prototype and than the gamecube game.


----------



## jnl1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, a fixed version is sure the way to go, as sad as it is. But I tried playing for nearly 2 hours, the game crashed 3 times and then my savestate (playtime 30 minutes!) got destroyed by the "endless falling bug", although at the beginning it worked.
I used the normal ed64plus os 1.28a and save forced to flash.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 22, 2021)

Put together a deblur patch for ED64 if anyone else is interested in using it.

Original vs Deblur:
 

Made for SHA-256:
F8CAE52C3DF720604D89056F313B9BD77A6C3822191C7A8C59CD3A8C9B3A05F4

^  This is the SHA-256 after patching the original ROM (SHA-256: 22830780902F51AEA442825C574B88D404CCF30D726219E4B000EDC64BCC60A6) to bypass Rare's dev-ROM protection, and is outlined here.

Edit: Added an xdelta for folks that want an alternative patch format than aps.


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 22, 2021)

duidovwud said:


> I had the same thing happen to me on switch but I tried it on sixtyforce and it’s running perfectly so far.


Quess we'll have to wait until emulator compatibility with this game improves or perhaps someone fixes/patches the crashing problems in the game.

What I'll try now is starting a game on another emulator on PC until I get past that crashing cutscene and then importing my savefile back into mupen. I'm eager to see more of this game.

After watching RareThief's 1 hour gameplay footage again I realized that all of the shadows are missing in mupen64plus-next. The game looks a lot more impressive on real hardware, that's for sure. The missing shadows take away much of the atmosphere.


----------



## segashack (Feb 22, 2021)

tfwh2ubzat said:


> Did anybody get it to work on WiiU yet?


I tried with the following in Wii U's vWii:

Wii64 Rice : Game Didnt Start
Not64: Froze at File Select Screen
Wii64 Beta 1.1: Somewhat playable but game stutters a LOT, glitchy file select screen, top left shows your character model the entire time.

Never looked into Wii U retroarch or if that even has an N64 core but it's safe to say neither of these methods are worthwhile. A VC inject may be a good thing for people to test out.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2021)

segashack said:


> I tried with the following in Wii U's vWii:
> 
> Wii64 Rice : Game Didnt Start
> Not64: Froze at File Select Screen
> ...



Hrmm did you try as an inject? It's got about 50% compatibility. But if you've never done it takes following a tutorial and overwriting a different n64 rom, changing the icon etc...not too easy.


----------



## segashack (Feb 22, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Hrmm did you try as an inject? It's got about 50% compatibility. But if you've never done it takes following a tutorial and overwriting a different n64 rom, changing the icon etc...not too easy.


I have not. Been a while since I read up about injects, but isn't the idea that you need to find a similar game to use that was on the VC service? Not sure where to start with Dinosaur Planet.


----------



## Jv5_Guy (Feb 22, 2021)

i just got it to work with alt 64, it uses flash yes , but the cic needs to be at 6101 , tv needs to be NTSC , rating common , country NTSC and it boots, game will still crash at certain points


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 22, 2021)

I haven't played that much, but so far it seems like it's almost the same as the final version, just with the obvious N64 limitations, but I'm glad they delayed it for the Gamecube because those controls are pretty bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2021)

segashack said:


> I have not. Been a while since I read up about injects, but isn't the idea that you need to find a similar game to use that was on the VC service? Not sure where to start with Dinosaur Planet.



I think it just needs to be the same size but it's not guaranteed to work and sometimes have to try different roms. Been a long time for me too. Good chance it wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 22, 2021)

Edgarska said:


> I haven't played that much, but so far it seems like it's almost the same as the final version, just with the obvious N64 limitations, but I'm glad they delayed it for the Gamecube because those controls are pretty bad.


The biggest difference I noticed is that Krystal has a bigger role here. She's not just a throwaway plot device like in the Gamecube game. It seemed awkward to me that the Gamecube version opens with that character and then she gets trapped and is never playable again.

I'm also happy that the characters talk in English instead of a fantasy gibberish language. Also the original soundtrack is in it, many tracks ended up on the cutting room floor which is a shame because they're pretty well done.


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 22, 2021)

tested using pj64 and plays ok, kepts getting a black error screen with a bunch of code.

tested using ED64 and still got the same problem.


----------



## Luke94 (Feb 22, 2021)

Is this thread locked? Anyway I can't wait to play official at least tech demos of EarthBound 64.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 22, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> tested using pj64 and plays ok, kepts getting a black error screen with a bunch of code.
> 
> tested using ED64 and still got the same problem.


It runs fine for me on Mupen64plus, I'm using the one that comes with gui from m64p, except that the newest update that is supposed to have fixes specifically for dinosaur planet breaks the game and makes so hits don't register on enemies for me.
The previous version from february 10 works fine, but it runs a lot slower.


----------



## VootCaboot (Feb 22, 2021)

Wow, this truly is history, huh? I wouldn't mind tracking this down to see how it runs on hardware!


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 23, 2021)

bjaxx87 said:


> So did I... The protagonist was a fox called Saber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, as he actually calls himself fox mccloud in the beta.

Ive seen little difference from videos of fox play.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 23, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Wrong, as he actually calls himself fox mccloud in the beta.
> 
> Ive seen little difference from videos of fox play.


Except for every single other thing referring him to Sabre, including the UI itself.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 23, 2021)

So unless it's in another thread or I missed it, is this not running well on the Everdrive 64?  I've got the Ultra ED64 which basically was re-labeled the X7.
I've tried it twice so far, first it crashed after breaking the first crate I could and when it was doing the first item(egg) pickup sequence.  Second time was after Scales got off the ship and it started to pan along the side with the fire out, and it locked with the music continuing as normal.

Saw this quote: "Yeah it works. Had to edit my Everdrive 64's save file (rename the rom "Dinosaur Planet" and add the line "DP=5 (Dinosaur Planet)" to your "save_db.txt" file in the Everdrive directory on the SD card) to get it to work."

I did that, so if that's just to get it running or to save, good, I mean it will do that.  But is it supposed to bomb all the time?

I've been hoping for years I'd get another crack at this game as I was in the industry long ago and I was at E3 in 2000 and got my experience on the floor there with the mid-year build which didn't have Fox yet.  This is a pleasure and disappointment if it's basically for now unplayable though I do understand it is being worked on.


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 23, 2021)

VmprHntrD said:


> So unless it's in another thread or I missed it, is this not running well on the Everdrive 64?  I've got the Ultra ED64 which basically was re-labeled the X7.
> I've tried it twice so far, first it crashed after breaking the first crate I could and when it was doing the first item(egg) pickup sequence.  Second time was after Scales got off the ship and it started to pan along the side with the fire out, and it locked with the music continuing as normal.
> 
> Saw this quote: "Yeah it works. Had to edit my Everdrive 64's save file (rename the rom "Dinosaur Planet" and add the line "DP=5 (Dinosaur Planet)" to your "save_db.txt" file in the Everdrive directory on the SD card) to get it to work."
> ...


Where as i never had to do anything other than change save type to flash and select rom only and press start to boot game, this fixed the fox falling off map on boot.

But i get black screen with crash error codes.

And i get the same using pj64, at first i thought it could be the cheat codes i made, but when it did the same for ed64 with no cheats, it must be random bugs due to beta.

Also

What is the actual difference in the ed64 7x


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 23, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Where as i never had to do anything other than change save type to flash and select rom only and press start to boot game, this fixed the fox falling off map on boot.
> 
> But i get black screen with crash error codes.
> 
> ...



Well I just tried it again and now I'm disappointed and pissed.  I've done as requested and claimed to work by multiple sources with that renaming of the rom and using that line to use FLASH save.  IT doesn't work.  This time it didn't bomb until after I got up to Fox.  The kid gets walked off, I get control, and I pull a 180 to return to mash that crate inthe cave... he falls through the floor and locks the game up with the error codes.  I restart the cart, load the save, and I'm back to the introduction with Crystal on the dinosaur in flight.  W T F

The Ultra Everdrive64 I'm using has firmware 3.04, it's the current model still out there that does it all including the RTC stuff (which doesn't apply here) it just got rebranded as the X7.

I'd love to know what is going wrong here.


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 23, 2021)

VmprHntrD said:


> Well I just tried it again and now I'm disappointed and pissed.  I've done as requested and claimed to work by multiple sources with that renaming of the rom and using that line to use FLASH save.  IT doesn't work.  This time it didn't bomb until after I got up to Fox.  The kid gets walked off, I get control, and I pull a 180 to return to mash that crate inthe cave... he falls through the floor and locks the game up with the error codes.  I restart the cart, load the save, and I'm back to the introduction with Crystal on the dinosaur in flight.  W T F
> 
> The Ultra Everdrive64 I'm using has firmware 3.04, it's the current model still out there that does it all including the RTC stuff (which doesn't apply here) it just got rebranded as the X7.
> 
> I'd love to know what is going wrong here.


Ive had fox fall off map once when running.

I did a save and when loading the cut scene where prince is getting attacked and triggers the race thing doesnt happen, theyre stood there with no ai.

I had to run the race to its end then prince pops up but then get the error code screen.

Ive not had to rename anything or edit save file.

But on ed64 i couldn't get past the first ship without the error screen.

Id take it as a beta thats not a complete game and maybe cheat code patches are needed to make it more stable, as its said its not fully playable.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 23, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Ive had fox fall off map once when running.
> 
> I did a save and when loading the cut scene where prince is getting attacked and triggers the race thing doesnt happen, theyre stood there with no ai.
> 
> ...


I realized there was another firmware (3.05) I got much further before it died again.  Hit this place with some dinosaur trapped under a log in the ice, couldn't figure out how to free him.  Did this round about way away with some digging involved, then swam off some waterfall I guess and it crashed.  The game is a little sticky with the menu management but that's not a deal breaker like the random crashes.  I'm thinking this is a really really good game, even by Rare standards as it's not some asinine collect-a-thon nightmare but more like Conker with good design and story behind it.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 23, 2021)

It is kind of bizarre that many scenes were kept the same, even the dialogues of Fox are basically the same, the decision to move the game to the Game Cube must have come very late in the project.

PS: One thing I noticed is that unlike Crystal, Fox doesn't have facial expressions, it could be that they put him at the last minute too.


----------



## jnl1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jv5_Guy said:


> i just got it to work with alt 64, it uses flash yes , but the cic needs to be at 6101 , tv needs to be NTSC , rating common , country NTSC and it boots, game will still crash at certain points


did you get the bug where the character is just falling through the floor or did you get crashes with debug infos?


----------



## Jv5_Guy (Feb 23, 2021)

crashed with debug infos at certain places


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey guys, how long is the demo ?, I was really having fun playing Dinosaur Planet (which is kind of ironic, why I hate Star Fox Adventures) but I got stuck in a part where the mammoth is hungry, I looked for food to him and I ended up finding an apple, but whenever I try to get the apple the game crashes on a black screen.













I have 50 minutes of play and this was my first and only crash so far, is there any way to get past that part?

PS: Has anyone tried to run this game on the Wii or Wii U Virtual Console?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 24, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> Hey guys, how long is the demo ?, I was really having fun playing Dinosaur Planet (which is kind of ironic, why I hate Star Fox Adventures) but I got stuck in a part where the mammoth is hungry, I looked for food to him and I ended up finding an apple, but whenever I try to get the apple the game crashes on a black screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're supposed to give him the seeds that are buried around him, not apples afaik.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 24, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You're supposed to give him the seeds that are buried around him, not apples afaik.


Thank you, I will try this.

PS: I tried to run the game on the Wii U Virtual Console, I used the Injectiine with the Excitebike 64 and ini DK64 USA and also tried it with DK64 EUR with .ini of the European DK64. Unfortunately the game did not boot.


----------



## jnl1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Jv5_Guy said:


> crashed with debug infos at certain places


Thanks. I will try this. Perhaps it will work better than with official ed64plus OS.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 24, 2021)

My understanding that using real hardware gets the best results, but it still likes to bomb, so save often.  You could play 10 min or an hour before it craps out.

As to the mammoth.  Look for a dent in the ground with a sprout, use the kid, dig it up like a puppy, and then take that and feed the guy to get the story moving.  I stopped shortly after that a couple days back, haven't had time to touch it since.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2021)

I am curious about this emulation vs hardware lark.

While N64 emulation is still a bit lacking compared to some things I thought it was generally considered fairly accurate and mature, just somewhat demanding.
What the failing for emulators is with this I will be interested to hear.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 24, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I am curious about this emulation vs hardware lark.
> 
> While N64 emulation is still a bit lacking compared to some things I thought it was generally considered fairly accurate and mature, just somewhat demanding.
> What the failing for emulators is with this I will be interested to hear.


N64 emulation compatibility should have been completed since GlideN64 Team emulated the legendary Factor 5 F3DEX Z-Sort Mod microcode, used in Battle for Naboo and Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine.

Parallel should have the best all-around compatibility, I think.


----------



## Tiger21820 (Feb 25, 2021)

Video game preservation is doing all of us a great service! Shame that Nintendo doesn't honor the blood, sweat, and tears that we put into preserving THEIR games so they never be lost or forgotten! Bunch of ungrateful *CENSORED, OH NO!*


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 25, 2021)

Decompilation project eta wen?


----------



## jnl1 (Feb 25, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> Put together a deblur patch for ED64 if anyone else is interested in using it.
> 
> Original vs Deblur:
> View attachment 247780 View attachment 247785
> ...



How do I install this? With bps patcher?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 25, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> How do I install this? With bps patcher?


I use WinAPS for aps patches.
If you're just going to use it on Everdrive you can set it to patch the ROM on-the-fly instead of doing it yourself.


----------



## jnl1 (Feb 26, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> I use WinAPS for aps patches.
> If you're just going to use it on Everdrive you can set it to patch the ROM on-the-fly instead of doing it yourself.


Will I use my savestate when I update my rom with this patch?

EDIT: I can´t get WinAPS to work on my laptop. Is there any other aps patch program?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 26, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> Will I use my savestate when I update my rom with this patch?
> 
> EDIT: I can´t get WinAPS to work on my laptop. Is there any other aps patch program?


WinAPS is the only APS patcher I know of.
I only made it a .aps since that's what Everdrive would expect if you wanted to patch it on the fly, but I can also make an xdelta if you'd just like to patch it on PC and use that.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 27, 2021)

Woot:

Giving a shoutout to the brave souls decompiling the recently released Dinosaur Planet 64. https://t.co/RarinbHXzb If you’d like to help with the project, feel free! If not, RT and spread the word. ❤️— The Hidden Palace (@HiddenPalaceOrg) February 27, 2021


----------



## legaiaflame (Feb 27, 2021)

So, did anyone manage to brute force their way to the actual end of the game with codes or otherwise. Or is it going to take a fan project like the one above to make the game completely playable from start to finish?


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 27, 2021)

[goes monster hunting on Dinosaur planet] I'll get 'em all. hehehe


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 27, 2021)

this is great! 
im impressed at how this protoypte/beta demo is out for the n64, 
and it's quite good, has VA even, 

i wonder how playable this is, i mean it's not 100% complete or a full game, 
it's more like 80% playable, 20% not playable. 

but it is good, very good! 

felles like ST adventures but on n64 instead of GC. 

i tyred this on andriod, 

it didn't works but with glicthes for Mupen64FZ and mupen64AE free 
works for Mupen64- Next Core retroarch plus (2.1 vulcan) (but frezzes when krystal warps to swarpstone from kyrzoa pad)
throws FP ERROR stack dump page. 
not sure about the other n64 cores in retro. 

not sure if there is a fix for this? as i cannot go further becuae of this, down the demo (eg fox stage). 

also, fox's stage is the exact same as the final one in ST adventures, lol 
and the mountian stage for krystall is kryzoa palace beofre it becmae krzoa place in st adv.


----------



## jnl1 (Feb 27, 2021)

8BitWonder said:


> WinAPS is the only APS patcher I know of.
> I only made it a .aps since that's what Everdrive would expect if you wanted to patch it on the fly, but I can also make an xdelta if you'd just like to patch it on PC and use that.


Thank you! xdelta worked perfectly! It looks really outstanding now!


----------



## jnl1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Does anoyone have the patch which replaces Fox with Sabre?
There is a video on youtube:


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 3, 2021)

has anyone got the save file thats supposed to be created on ed64 thats been edited to improve stability.

the only way i get this to run is change save to flash able to play after the ship then get bug crash, but ive saved and it never seems to save, so im always having to start new game.

odd they say runs better on the console, im unable to get past the ship.

emulation ive got as far as the snow peaks after the race to save tricky.

its a shame this game got so close to completion and never got released, it would have been one of the best looking n64 games


----------



## duidovwud (Mar 9, 2021)

Does anyone here have the parallel64 core for retroarch on switch? I’ve been looking everywhere for it and their website says to download it through retro arch but it doesn’t appear in the online updater. I know it plays some games that mupen64-plus won’t like this and sm64 hacks. If somebody has it so I could manually put it in retroarch I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## Reynardine (Apr 9, 2021)

There is now a patch on the Dinosaur Planet wiki that fixes some of the bugs and adds a useful cheat menu to the game. 

It allows you to warp to any map in the game, jump to any point in the story, unlock all abilities, fly around the map with noclip, play as Sabre instead of Fox, disable anti aliasing, access the unused options menu and there's even a simple music and sfx test built in. 

Here: https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/


----------



## jnl1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> There is now a patch on the Dinosaur Planet wiki that fixes some of the bugs and adds a useful cheat menu to the game.
> 
> It allows you to warp to any map in the game, jump to any point in the story, unlock all abilities, fly around the map with noclip, play as Sabre instead of Fox, disable anti aliasing, access the unused options menu and there's even a simple music and sfx test built in.
> 
> Here: https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/



Can you apply various xdelta patches at once?


----------



## Reynardine (Apr 9, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> Can you apply various xdelta patches at once?


The author writes that the Fox to Sabre text changes patch can be combined with others. I tried, but with xdeltaUI I still get a Checksum mismatch. So what I did instead was use a hex editor to add the Sabre text changes to the DinoMod version.

DinoPatch fixes a couple of game breaking bugs and enables the Scarab counter.
DinoMod includes the same bugfixes as DinoPatch but also adds a useful cheat menu.

Personally I use the DinoMod version. It includes the option to play as Sabre if you want that. You can still do a regular playthrough. You are not forced to use the cheat menu, but it is useful if you run into bugs or crashes and get stuck.

Dinosaur Planet sometimes crashes when entering a loading zone to a new area. I assume it is because of object overload, too much stuff gets loaded at once.

With the cheat menu you can disable object loading to get past these crashes.
Use savestates before entering new areas. If you run into a crash spot disable object loading to bypass it and then enable it again.


----------



## DarknessSealer (Apr 9, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> The only one that can be combined with others is the Fox to Sabre text changes patch.
> 
> DinoPatch fixes a couple of game breaking bugs and enables the Scarab counter.
> DinoMod includes the same bugfixes as DinoPatch but also adds a useful cheat menu.
> ...


I'm curious, can this patch work with the de-blurred patch?


----------



## Reynardine (Apr 10, 2021)

DarknessSealer said:


> I'm curious, can this patch work with the de-blurred patch?


If the deblurred patch does nothing other than disable anti aliasing then that is already an option in the DinoMod cheat menu.

Otherwise it probably won't be possible to combine them, you'll get a checksum mismatch.


----------



## jnl1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Simply amazing patch! I have tried out dinomod 2.1 and it works outstanding! Could get pass the gas chamber at cape claw without any issue


----------



## jnl1 (Apr 20, 2021)

There is a new version of the dinomod (now V2.3) since today:
https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/dinomod-exploration-testing-debug-tool-xdelta/
Will check this out this week!


----------



## Reynardine (Apr 20, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> There is a new version of the dinomod (now V2.3) since today:
> https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/dinomod-exploration-testing-debug-tool-xdelta/
> Will check this out this week!


They are a bit slow with updates on the wiki.
The random out of memory crashes are finally gone in the new version.

I made a playthrough of DinoMod 2.3 up to the Desert Force Point Temple using mupen64plus-next on my Switch.
I've uploaded my savestates to gdrive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kJlnWbJaace59ugu24IJV4XYCzIa-kpg/view?usp=sharing

I saved before every major part of the game, so you can use them to quickly get to every point in the story.

I only used cheats to get the Spellstone after defeating Galadon in DarkIce Mines and to remove the useless Spellstone after Desert Force Point Temple from my inventory so you can use the Swapstone to change characters again.

The files are compatible with other versions of mupen64plus too. Maybe it's useful to someone.


----------



## jnl1 (Apr 21, 2021)

I am using a flahscart and had crashes in discovery falls with dinomod 2.1. Will see if this is better now with 2.3


----------



## jnl1 (May 17, 2021)

Just tried out Dinomod 2.4. Simply amazing what these guys are capable of! The main screen looks fantastic! This would have been by far the best N64 game if it had been released in former times.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 17, 2021)

jnl1 said:


> Just tried out Dinomod 2.4. Simply amazing what these guys are capable of! The main screen looks fantastic! This would have been by far the best N64 game if it had been released in former times.


What's the link to keep up with the updates?


----------



## jnl1 (May 18, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What's the link to keep up with the updates?



I am just looking from time to time there:
https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/dinomod-exploration-testing-debug-tool-xdelta/


----------



## Moon164 (Dec 14, 2021)

What is the best emulator to run this on Wii and Wii U ?


Reynardine said:


> There is now a patch on the Dinosaur Planet wiki that fixes some of the bugs and adds a useful cheat menu to the game.
> 
> It allows you to warp to any map in the game, jump to any point in the story, unlock all abilities, fly around the map with noclip, play as Sabre instead of Fox, disable anti aliasing, access the unused options menu and there's even a simple music and sfx test built in.
> 
> Here: https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/


It's really cool to see people trying to improve the game, how do I apply these patches to the rom ?


----------



## sley (Dec 14, 2021)

I think I played the Alpha(?) build at the start of this year and the gameplay was pretty good, I recommend trying the game out because It could have been easily a classic if it did get released back then.
Retroarchs ParaLLE core can run it best I think.

EDIT: I should have checked the date lol, thought this was a new dump


----------



## JBizzle3rd (Dec 28, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> What is the best emulator to run this on Wii and Wii U ?
> 
> It's really cool to see people trying to improve the game, how do I apply these patches to the rom ?


download deltapatcher tool. you can apply all delta patches by unchecking the option to checksum validation in the settings.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 30, 2021)

How can one keep track of the progress being done to Dinosaur Planet's fixes?
I am mostly interested in playing through the game from start to finish on Mupen64 Plus Next, but I am not sure if the fixes done so far allow for such a thing or not.
Is there a GitHub or something else where one can track the changes and progress easily?


----------



## Reynardine (Dec 31, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> How can one keep track of the progress being done to Dinosaur Planet's fixes?
> I am mostly interested in playing through the game from start to finish on Mupen64 Plus Next, but I am not sure if the fixes done so far allow for such a thing or not.
> Is there a GitHub or something else where one can track the changes and progress easily?


To be honest, nobody is actively working on fixing/patching the game anymore.
Nuggs in the Dinsaur Planet Discord created the DinoMod patches on his own. But he got busy with other stuff a few months ago and since then there were no more updates.

The current version of DinoMod can be found here: https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/dinomod-exploration-testing-debug-tool-xdelta/

One thing that is being worked on is the DP Decompilation project, but it is progressing slowly and will take time before anything useful comes out of it: https://github.com/zestydevy/dinosaur-planet


----------



## SaberLilly (Dec 31, 2021)

Even though im probably not going to play this, i love that it exists, i should probably download a copy for my own keeping though


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 31, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> To be honest, nobody is actively working on fixing/patching the game anymore.
> Nuggs in the Dinsaur Planet Discord created the DinoMod patches on his own. But he got busy with other stuff a few months ago and since then there were no more updates.
> 
> The current version of DinoMod can be found here: https://dinosaurpla.net/Main/Tech/Mods/dinomod-exploration-testing-debug-tool-xdelta/
> ...



Damn, it's a shame that it came to a halt :/
Thanks for the sources and links though, I will continue the development of this ROM and its fixes, even if they are slow or far apart.
I hope it can take off again in the near future, I'd love to have a full version of Dinosaur Planet on the N64 as it was originally intended.


----------

